# Working Visible Aircraft - Anyone See This?



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Here:

P-51 Working Visible Phantom Mustang 1-32 by Revell Germany

http://www.megahobby.com/cgi-bin/shopper.exe?preadd=action&key=RVG4726

Were there any others that RG did?

Guess Who


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

This is a re-release of a kit from the '60s that has been reissued every five or ten years since it first appeared. I actually have a 1/74 knockoff of thise kit, without the motorized features, that was made in Japan. I've always loved it for its cheesy appeal. The only other major visible aircraft release I know about is Monogram's Visible B-17, which has no working features. Then there are the Renwal Polaris submarines with the cutaway interior. Some had a transparent hull half. The only working feature was a spring-loaded firing missile, which was fun, but not very accurate.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not only did I build that for my 8th grade science project in 1969, I have two from the last two re-releases still unbuilt.

Monogram also issued it as a non-clear kit without the innards and motors.

Mike, there was also a 1/24 Phantom Huey helicopter at the time, with motorized rotor. The non-visible 1/24 Huey Monogram occasionally rereleases is from the same molds. They haven't issued the Phanton Huey, as far as I know, since the 60s. I remember looking for it in 1976 for a project, but it was long gone. But I have pieces of it still in my spare parts box.


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Thanks!

I have the Monogram 1/24 Huey but it's not the visible one. Would have liked to seen that. Anyway, was just wondering how many visible ones they made.

Guess Who


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I'd kill to have my Phantom Huey back!

Needless to say, I did an embarrassingly crappy job on my kit which was worthy of a 14 year old...which is about the age I was when I had it. One problem was that I had no concept of what color anything should be. That's a pretty big problem when you have so many internal parts to paint. I still remember the chrome plated engine.

Years later, as I got into the industry, I became extremely familiar with the Huey. I even spent years painting the T-53 engines. Now that I finally have the knowlege, the opportunity is gone.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

loved the chop-chop sound. The rotors spun pretty fast. Amazing it held together.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

The Huey! Forgot that one.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Tamiya do a 1/72 Bell X1 with transparent parts, and they also did a sixties jet (maybe a mig?)

Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^And a Messerschmitt 262 jet also.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Drifting a bit off topic, Tamiya also makes clear-bodied Ferrari and Williams/BMW F1 cars.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I will worsen the drift.
Hasegawa made a clear 1/32 F-86. I sold this years ago from my collection and have kicked myself ever since. I have never seen another one!

Hobbycraft makes an L-4 grasshopper with clear fuselage and lets not forget the 
AMT Pro-Shop Yamaguchi.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## Paul W. (Jul 29, 2009)

*Phantom Huey Helicopter*

Oooohhhh,Yes.I remember this model quite well.Only a teenager 13-17years old.But I remember this kit through my best friend ,Joe .He had all the great kits since I couldn't afford it.It had a motor to make the chop-chop sound.You didn't want to paint the clear plastic body because that would defeat the purpose of the kit-to see inside.Any out there?What I would give for even a reissue kit now. Another kit in the series not mentioned was the Phantom P51 Mustang.The clear body stood on a black stand with batteries underneath.It had a motor to turn the propeller,but I don't recall any engine "sounds".Another great model kit which my best friend Joe had.Seen any of these?Love to have this kit,too.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Revell did the Phantom Mustang, Phantom Huey, Visible B-17. Renwal had the Visible Radial Engine, Visible V-8 and Visible Rotary. Tamiya had the Swordfish, Me262, MiG15. 
Other kits with internal detail include Revells Chrysler slant 6, Visible OHC4-cylinder, Allison Jet Engine, Wright Radial. Bandai/Gakken had the Ford Turbine Engine. AMT had the Rotary Engine. Testors had the Visible 426 Hemi and Harley Davidson engines. 
Some really cool engine kits include the Williams Bros. engines (P&W Wasp, LeRhone, Wright Whirlwind) in 3 different scales as well as some nice large scale early machine guns. Hasegawa had the Clerget and Oberusel engines as 1/8 scale kits.
There's heaps more out there but I can't recall them all at the moment....
I have a photo of a Monogram Phantom Huey I built for a client a few years ago. If I find it. I'll post it. 

Chris.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone remember this kit? Click on the center to watch the vid [ame=http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee54/philo426/?action=view&current=2009_0729Spock0070.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

WOW! Blew the dust off this thread 

I had one of the Goodyear blimps back in the 80's. It was awesome. I loved watching the signs change


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Guess Who said:


> Here:
> 
> P-51 Working Visible Phantom Mustang 1-32 by Revell Germany
> 
> ...


Is there another link, that one is dead.


----------

